# Chinese tutor in Bangkok



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I know I'm in the wrong country....but if you or someone you know tutors in Chinese (Mandarin) please let me know. Am beginner to intermediate level.


----------



## Sirikorn Banlue (Oct 21, 2014)

dingobingo said:


> I know I'm in the wrong country....but if you or someone you know tutors in Chinese (Mandarin) please let me know. Am beginner to intermediate level.


You could take a short course (3 months) at Kasetsert University, there are weekdays and weekend classes, just choose the right one for you.


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Thank you. I'm only here for 1 month though and also my experience of courses is they require you to learn how to read and write also. I'll check it out though.


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Their website's shocking. Couldn't find any info on courses. Good luck to their marketing department


----------

